# Our Rosie at 15wks



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

A dog is for life!!!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

rosie is beautiful


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yes Rosie is beautiful!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

What a cutie! She looks like she has freckles on her nose!! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

The 2nd pic is so lovely. What a beauty.


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Shes an f2 cockapoo, and looks like her grandparents, who were both show cocker spaniels. Shes young still, and you never know she may develop a few little wavy curls!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is beautiful!! I breed f2s and she is what they call in american the grandfather effect,very pretty xxx


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

She is a sweetie.

Mandy do the cocker looking granddad pups cast or do you get some that dont even tho they have the cocker coat?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah Rosie is gorgeous - love her colour


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Rosie is a sweetie, she has a beautiful face


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

Veryyyyyy pretty girl.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rosie is cute .. but an F2 favouring the Cocker in the mix .. this can happen in any mix but can be more common in further generations .. her coat may grow slightly but at 15 weeks she is still very smooth and of course she may moult ... but I guess you know all of this  

I love the variations in this breed ... makes it so much more interesting


----------

